# Sex Bob-Omb



## airpirate545 (Aug 29, 2010)

So I watched Scott Pilgrim vs. The World, great movie. Loved the music by Sex Bob-Omb, anyone know any similarish bands or songs? Here's some tracks if you never saw the movie.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 29, 2010)

The Clash at Demonhead FTW


----------

